
Google finally makes 'Undo Send' an official feature of Gmail on the Web - djug
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/23/google-finally-makes-undo-send-an-official-feature-of-gmail-on-the-web/
======
kakakiki
Undo has saved me from a number of awkward situations over the years. I wonder
why it took Google these many years to make it go mainstream.

